# SQL Abfrage erkennt keine Buchstaben mit Akzenten (z. B. é, è)



## André Uhres (9. Aug 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

wir haben eine Sybase Datenbank, auf die ich in Java mit einer jdbcdbc Connection zugreife, also über eine Windows Datenquelle.
Diese Datenbank enthält unter anderem auch Felder mit französischem Text, wie z.B.: "Réception".
Wenn ich das jetzt in Java einlese, erscheint das Wort "R?ception", also den "é" erkennt er nicht.

Irgendwo wird wohl eine Konversion stattfinden müssen, nur weiß ich nicht wie und auf welcher Ebene. 
Kann mir bitte hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß,
André


----------



## maki (9. Aug 2010)

Welchen Zeichensatz hat die DB?

Ist denn der Zeichensatz auf Java Seite gesetzt worden?
von http://download-llnw.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/guide/jdbc/bridge.html


```
// Load the JDBC-ODBC bridge driver
       Class.forName(sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver) ;
 
       // setup the properties 
       java.util.Properties prop = new java.util.Properties();
       prop.put("charSet", "Big5");
       prop.put("user", username);
       prop.put("password", password);
 
       // Connect to the database
       con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, prop);
```

Falls es noch die Möglichkeit gibt, würde ich dringend von der JDBC/ODBC Brücke abraten und jTDS empfehlen.


----------



## XHelp (9. Aug 2010)

http://download.sybase.com/pdfdocs/jcg0520g/gjcrb.pdf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probleme können auftreten, wenn Sie versuchen, eine jConnect 5.x-Anwendung mit einem Server auf HP-UX verbinden, der (hp-)roman8 als Standardzeichensatz benutzt.
> Um eine Behelfslösung für das Problem zu finden, setzen Sie die Verbindungseigenschaften JCONNECT_VERSION in jConnect 5.x auf “2”.
> JCONNECT_VERSION=2



vllt das?


----------



## André Uhres (10. Aug 2010)

Hallo maki und XHelp,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Folgendes hat schließlich mein Problem gelöst:

```
...
prop.put("charSet", "ISO-8859-1");
conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url, prop);
```
Die Sybase Datenbank ist übrigens Teil einer externen Software, auf die ich wenig Einfluss habe. "jTDS" war bei uns schon im Einsatz. Ich bin aber auf "jdbcdbc" umgestiegen, weil nach einem Softwareupdate der Driver Probleme machte: bestimmte Abfragen funktionierten nicht mehr. Auch eine Aktualisierung des Drivers hatte nicht geholfen.

Gruß,
André


----------

